# Trying to create a mega Wimax Antenna



## shortstuff121 (May 23, 2007)

So I live in the middle of nowhere & the best internet supplier option is Sprint 3G wireless which I currently have. Only problem is it's limited to 5GB of download per month. The new 4g network, which is the same price as 3G, is unlimited. The problem is the 4g "coverage area" is about 40miles from me. I'm willing to do anything short of putting in a 100ft tower to get the 4G. I've found antenna's like this http://www.rfwel.com/shop/2.3-GHz-2.7-GHz-WiMax-Grid-Antenna.html but I'm not sure how much that will help. I'm curious as to what actually makes this work so I can figure out how to boost it. Any input or links to point me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

